# School Tour for 3rd Class...



## Liamob (27 Mar 2008)

Hello everyone!

I'm teaching in Meath, very close to Dublin border, and am trying to sort out our annual school tour. For some reason, I can't seem to think of anywhere decent to bring them. It's twothird classes, mostly 8 and 9 year olds, with 30 kids in each. 
I like the idea of outdoor adventure and we don't mind travelling a bit, if we found somewhere decent. I've spoken to The Tain Adventure Centre, Carlingford, and it's €47 per child, which is too much for a 3rd class day trip. Also, some of their activities are a bit risky for 9 year olds; canoeing, climbing walls, banana boats.
Even indoor ideas would be considered, educational or otherwise.
Any suggestions from fellow teachers, or indeed anyone else would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Mar 2008)

hi there - just remembering my own school trips - at around age 10 we were taken to a working farm (i cant remember the name off hand if I do Ill come back with it) and we LOVED it - we were allowed to see all the animals and some of us got to milk cows/goats etc... Ive no idea of cost - just throwing it out there as an idea.


----------



## Lauren (27 Mar 2008)

My most memorable school tour was to Newgrange believe it or not. I know you are in Meath already but wonder how many of the children have actually been to Newgrange? 
Or how about Kilkenny Castle? That was another exciting one for us.
I've heard people raving recently about the museum at Collins Barracks in Dublin?? You could combine that with the Liffey Splash that looks like fun or even the open top tour bus of Dublin? I know these kids have probably been to Dublin city plenty of times but how many of them (and/or us who live in Dub) have actually done the tours?


----------



## TreeTiger (27 Mar 2008)

A school I work in occasionally brings their 2nd class kids to Airfield in Dundrum every year and it seems to be very successful, but I don't think it's big on adventure!  The website is www.airfield.ie and they are very well geared towards dealing with school visits.  Travel wise it's just off the M50 so should be accessible enough, and pricewise I seem to remember it was very cheap, well under a tenner a head (hope I'm not wrong on that!).


----------



## greenday (27 Mar 2008)

Have heard great things from my nieces & nephews about [broken link removed] in Beacon South Quarter, Sandyford.
It's an interactive kids museum with the emphasis on play etc


----------



## liketoknow (27 Mar 2008)

clara lara fun park in laragh, county wicklow, its an outdoor fun park, all water activities, swinging in tyres attached to trees and jumping into water from this, all that malarky but great fun


----------



## gipimann (27 Mar 2008)

If the tour is planned for June, how about the Millennium Maze in Prosperous, Co Kildare?
Link to their site [broken link removed].

(I only mention June because it doesn't open during the week until then).


----------



## DeeFox (27 Mar 2008)

When I was in primary we were brought to Muckross House in Kerry three years running!  And it wasn't even particularly good!  Shame askaboutmoney didn't exist then for the teachers to get a few imaginative ideas!


----------



## TreeTiger (27 Mar 2008)

DeeFox said:


> When I was in primary we were brought to Muckross House in Kerry three years running!  And it wasn't even particularly good!


I brought my kids to Muckross House a few years ago and they really enjoyed it, looking at the fabulous house and the traditional farms around it.  

We also had a great time at Bunratty Folk Park, especially when the schoolmaster shouted at me that I was late for school, insisted I went into the classroom and proceeded with his "lesson".  My kids were thrilled to see me being treated like a (bold) child!  But I imagine a day trip to Bunratty would be too far for the children the OP would be bringing.


----------



## Guest120 (28 Mar 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> We also had a great time at Bunratty Folk Park, especially when the schoolmaster shouted at me that I was late for school, insisted I went into the classroom and proceeded with his "lesson".


Sounds more like an adult weekend away.


----------



## HollyOlly (28 Mar 2008)

I brought a 5th and 6th class to http://www.lilliputadventure.com/ outside mullingar one year. It was excellent and they will tailor the itinerary depending on the ages of the children


----------



## Thirsty (28 Mar 2008)

What about the train to Belfast to visit [broken link removed]?


----------



## SarahMc (29 Mar 2008)

What about .  Its on your doorstep, and I have heard very good reviews.


----------



## Jody (30 Mar 2008)

[broken link removed]   just off the n3 , fishing, archery  etc, small enough to keep an eye on everyone. picnic area, animals etc


----------



## Emmiou (30 Mar 2008)

I second Liketoknow's suggestion of Clara Lara - by far the best school tour we were taken on. Can't wait for my little boy to be old enough so I can go back!  [broken link removed] Looks like it would be 17 Euro per head.


----------



## Haille (30 Mar 2008)

When I was teaching in Dublin in the early !980's another teacher and I brought our two 2nd classes approx.60 children to Bunratty Castle and Folk Park. We travelled by Jumbo with Aer Lingus To Shannon, bus to Bunratty from Shannon airport, great day in Bunratty, bus to Limerick train station and train back to Dublin.All the yanks boarding at Dublin thought we were marvellous to be bringing 6o 8 year olds to the U.S. We did nt mention we were getting off in Shannon.  Not sure if Aer Lingus operate same package any more.Most of the children way back then had never been on a plane before that which added to the tour.


----------



## Jeannie (30 Mar 2008)

I was in Dublin yesterday and passed by the coca cola factory just after the red cow roundabout my 1o year old nephew said that the best school tour he was ever on was a visit to it. It may be of some help to you.


----------



## di74 (31 Mar 2008)

Brought a group of 4th class pupils to Clonmacnoise last year. We also went from there to Hudson Bay in Athlone for a boat trip on the river and ended up with some free shopping time in Athlone town. Airfield in Dundrum, Dublin is more suitable for younger children than third, usually our Senior Infants go there.
Kids had a great time.


----------



## ajapale (31 Mar 2008)

moved from  Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions
to Holidays,Travel,Transport,Hotels & Airlines


----------



## Liamob (2 Apr 2008)

Thank you so much for all your replies! Very helpful and so many good ideas for future years! The decision has been made, however! Thanks to Sarah Mc, we're off to The Causey Experience, Girlie, near Navan! On our doorstep, and it's supposed to be great for the kids. Other classes have been to Girlie, and all the stories seem to be good!

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## dodo (5 Apr 2008)

http://www.iol.ie/~csilarch/index1.htm
This is in Dublin and is really good,


----------



## macnas (6 Apr 2008)

Why not bring them to the zoo? If it is raining then to the Dail. Same animals!


----------



## Thirsty (7 Apr 2008)

Dodo, the Larch Hil campsite is only available to Scouts and Guides.


----------

